# sheevaplug bare metal development



## conix (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi,

not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. But giving it a try. Is it possible to do bare metal development on a sheevaplug. if so what are the tools available to completely erase the existing (u)boot and OS (possibly jtag)and just run a bare metal program. 

Any pointers to this are really appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------

